# First Look: Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Jun 22, 2017)

In this first look video, I dig in and play through many of the articulations of the main instruments included in Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit to get a brief feel for what the sample set has to offer.
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2sGrgHF



Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is available from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2svTg2r


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 22, 2017)

donbodin said:


> In this first look video, I dig in and play through many of the articulations of the main instruments included in Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit to get a brief feel for what the sample set has to offer.
> Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2sGrgHF
> 
> 
> ...



Just played through this lib and I LOVE IT! Great way to add some width and depth to what I already have.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 22, 2017)

donbodin said:


> In this first look video, I dig in and play through many of the articulations of the main instruments included in Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit to get a brief feel for what the sample set has to offer.
> Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2sGrgHF
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting ..... maybe more of these to get a solid feel relating to specific needs.
Mouse jumping around erratically ..... more attention preplanning an moderate, deliberate moves plz.


----------

